# uneven udder?



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have a 2nd freshening, and she has developed a slightly (very slightly) uneven udder. She's 3 mos post kidding and I've been milking (started once a day when kids were 2wks) since. I'm careful with my procedures and milking out, milk has no off flavor or appearance, she shows no signs of problems - to include no fever. Could this be subclinical mastitis??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

was her udder uneven to begin with? or is this new? can you post a picture? there's a home mastitis test that you can do with dish soap that I read somewhere along my goat readings, but I can't seem to remember what it was called or find it. maybe someone will chime in about that...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

No it just started in the last few days. I don't have a pic at the moment, and it's kind of hard to see (I guess maybe sometimes I keep to close of an eye ). I've seen somewhere the home test also. However, I'm wondering if being subclinical it would still show up, since the milk looks and tastes perfect.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would start her on vitamin C, just to be safe.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

and raw garlic to help boost immune system. some worry it makes the milk taste funny, but I haven't noticed garlic making my girl's milk taste funny


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm adding both this morning. I read on another site, I'd have to go back and ask- to use a garlic paste topically. I'm not sure how to keep it on there and not get filthy when she lays down.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Does it feel weird, lumpy, hot, hard? Try the dishsoap test, I have had great luck with it


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Doesn't feel weird. Can you remind me how to do the dishsoap test? If it's a mild subclinical would it still work?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Sometimes hormones during lactation lead a doe to become uneven. Sometimes it straightens out, sometimes not. Even humans aren't symmetrical


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to do the garlic oil on my girl's udder too. Discovered that there are forms of mastitis that can be contagious to other milkers. :hair: Gladly her case isn't bad, but I have learned to thoroughly clean the milk pump between each milker, not just after milking. I'm hitting her big time with Cs, Garlic, peppermint oil compresses, Immune Support, and a bit of her own milk. I wish I could milk her 3xs a day every day ... but the days I can I will.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have immune support, I tried adding the chewable vit c tablets and a few cloves of garlic- nope no way was she going to willingly eat either of those. Hmm I guess i can make it into a drench.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When they won't take willingly, I either make it into a dosage ball or a drench. I add mollasses and they forget it's medicine, not a cookie.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Clean her udder, couple squirts, then milk some in a clean container add a couple drops of dishsoap and swirl it around. If she has mastitis it will be anywhere from a little thick or chunky and stringy to a hunk of white slime. Test one side at a time.


----------

